
Elon Musk Broke US Labor Laws on Twitter - rblion
https://www.vox.com/identities/2019/9/30/20891314/elon-musk-tesla-labor-violation-nlrb
======
ogn3rd
Those stern words and zero dollar fine for violating 12 labor laws surely will
teach Elon....that he can do whatever he wants as laws are merely a suggestion
for the wealthy.

